# Can I just make some observations about this mess please..?



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Guys,

I am new here but obviously not to the TTF so I have a pretty good idea what has been going on with the committee and the furore that recent events have caused - and continue to cause.

We have heard versions of events from both 'sides' and these continue. So far neither side has admitted any wrong-doing and various justifications for what has happened have been offered.

But what is plain to see is the inevitable conflict between personalities that has, to the best of my knowledge, been festering for some time. What is also clear, unfortunately, is that these individuals do not appear to be able to settle their differences or agree on any matter or way forward whatsoever.

Much has been made of the need to keep the committee together to deliver events and obligations scheduled for this year. Some have suggested that John be allowed back on the committee to assist in delivering these but I think that in itself is undeliverable. Even if John were to agree, there is so much ill-feeling as to make the whole situation untenable and we could, as a club, find ourselves back where we are now at a time where it is doubly difficult to come up with a solution that will end the hostilities.

I have no idea, as yet, what the outcome of all this will be. But it has been going on in the public arena for over a week now and we have all been asked to keep calm and await a statement from the committee.

This statement has been delivered and still the bickering and arguing over details in the constitution continues. The fact that John has effectively been barred from rejoining the TTOC means he is unable to join the debate. The fact that Nick has chosen to exercise a right to prevent discussion about this on the TTF also prevents John from entering the debate. Personally I consider that not to be in the spirit of fairness at best and dictatorial at worst.

Of course what all this is doing is creating two schools of thought that seem unable to talk. Surely, if Nick and the committee wish to restore the club to some normality in order to carry out its obligations to the members, they must surely acknowledge that open and free discussion by all parties is essential.

As far as I am aware there is a way to force that, but I don't necessarily accept that path will yield the optimum result this club and its membership requires - certainly in the short term.

So I urge the committee to end the bickering over constitutional technicalities. I urge all members to exercise their right to demand that this be brought to a happy conclusion swiftly and finally I ask that John be allowed to add his voice. It is impossible for anyone to have a clear understanding of recent events without hearing the factual truth and without full, open and public debate how can anyone be sure that their aren't other skeletons lurking in the cupboard.

We need a clean slate to take this club forward and it's up to the committee to facilitate that or face the real possibility of having it taken from them.

Thanks for reading. Other opinions are available and encouraged. But please add your voice.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

John does still have access to the members area and is able to post on there. So is able to take part in the discussions on there.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> John does still have access to the members area and is able to post on there. So is able to take part in the discussions on there.


Okay Nick, that is good. Thanks.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > John does still have access to the members area and is able to post on there. So is able to take part in the discussions on there.
> ...


so would you be able too Rich if your joining up had been cleared.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


It has been mate. This exact same post is on the TTOC forum. :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

then my mistake and apologies to Andrew


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> then my mistake and apologies to Andrew


Been on a crap shift where there isn't time to do any club stuff , happens one week in fifteen


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

This whole situation is just embarrassing


----------

